# Feeding time



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have removed 9 of these cats, another 20 or so to go. They run 4-8lbs and eat way too much


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Depending on their size, How many should you have in a 1/2 to an one acre pond? I have 9 in a 1/2 acre pond and I caught one last weekend 20" inches long. And they suck the food down... I see them every night cleaning up and chasing BG's away.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well the number that I am trying to get to is zero if I can. My pond is a little over 1/2 acre.

They just don't fit into my plans with this pond


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat vids, thanks for sharing.

Hangloose, the number of catfish one person puts into their pond is directly proportional the ammount of work they want to put into dealing with them! 

Having a few adults isn't that much of a problem. To most, though, they are just another mouth to feed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We have been feeding the bass goldens and fatheads one at a time for a few weeks every few days. They now follow us around the pond if we are walking of driving the ranger.

My son laid on the bridge and hand fed a bass some minnows. He would hold the minnow by the tail between his thumb and forefinger and hold it a couple of inches under the water. The bass, about 3lbs, would gently swim up and take it from his hand. They may be too tame.

It is amazing to me how sensitive fish are to what is going on above the water. Whenever I drive the ranger down to the pond there are wakes coming from all areas of the pond converging on the area I stop and normally feed. The bass can see a shiner in the air from many, many feet and accelerate to the spot to take it the second it hits the surface.

The bluegill swim all around the bass, an inch from the bass's mouth each paying the other little attention. However put one of those bluegill on a hook and make him struggle and it's all over really quickly.

My pond is quickly turning into just a big aquarium.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm going to try to make that 4 CC's. When anyone catches one, I'm the one who takes it off. Anyway my panfish taste alot better than a CC.(which is what I'm after).


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Cripes!!! Am I a thread killer or what? (jk).....


----------

